# Kali's rule book



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rlue #1[/align]


[align=left]Tho must not touchth me or pull out my fuzz; even if it is falling outh.[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #2[/align]
[align=left]You must giveth on tome_ KALI _allllllllllllllllll of the treats. Even if some were to be feed to Teacup.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #3[/align]

[align=center]Tho shelt not vaccum.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #4[/align]
[align=center]You must ask before you enter.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #5[/align]

[align=center]Tho shalt leth me into thy closet.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #6[/align]
[align=center]Tho mustn't pick up my poops.[/align]


----------



## Martha G

Hey, this is Biscuit & Roxie,

We think you might want to add another rule

#6 No matter how cute you think we are, thou shalt not pick us up! Pet us on our terms.


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Martha G wrote: *


> Hey, this is Biscuit & Roxie,
> 
> We think you might want to add another rule
> 
> #6 No matter how cute you think we are, thou shalt not pick us up! Pet us on our terms.


I will!!! It'll be rule #7!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #7[/align]

[align=center]No matter how cute you think we are, thou shalt not pick us up! Pet us on our terms.
-Quoted from the wise words of Biscuit & Roxie
[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #8[/align]
[align=center]Tribute must be paidth every Monday at 10:00 of the clock. Ifth tho is unable to pay, tho shalt be puth to work inth the great floor mines!!!![/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #9[/align]
[align=center]Ifth tho doesn't make thy bed we shale ripp it to tiny peices.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #10[/align]

[align=center]Twigs and sticks should be given onto me every 3rd Monday of the Month.[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #11[/align]
[align=center]Thoshalt sleep in my room.[/align]


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Hey, Simi here, and I think you should add "Tho shall not bring new members into my house to be my slave without the inspection of the queen of the housefirst."


----------



## TK Bunnies

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Hey, Simi here, and I think you should add "Tho shall not bring new members into my house to be my slave without the inspection of the queen of the housefirst."


Great!!!! It'll be rule #12!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #12[/align]
[align=center]Tho shall not bring new members into my house to be my slave without the inspection of the queen of the housefirst.[/align]
[align=center]-Quted from the great Simi[/align]


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Good, someone finally takes notice to my queenship! 

You have been moved from "internet follower" to "First internet follower"

Three cheers for you!

- *Queen* Simi


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Thou shalt not shut us in the cage ever. Leaving the house, going to bed and us chewing things are NOT valid excuses.


----------



## TK Bunnies

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Good, someone finally takes notice to my queenship!
> 
> You have been moved from "internet follower" to "First internet follower"
> 
> Three cheers for you!
> 
> - *Queen* Simi



I'm honored to have such a high rank in your country Queen Simi. I'm the Queen of thecountry Wisconsin!! Were I rule from thetallest window of the highest room. 

-Queen Kali


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Thou shalt not shut us in the cage ever. Leaving the house, going to bed and us chewing things are NOT valid excuses.


That's a great rule!!! I'll add it now.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #13[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not shut us in the cage ever. Leaving the house, going to bed and us chewing things are NOT valid excuses.[/align]
[align=center]- Quted from the 3 wise rabbits under the name of Korr_and_Sophie[/align]


----------



## Georgie

oooh oooh i half a few!!

tho shalt not trim my toenails...EVER!

thou shalt not read a newspaper without giving me a section!

tho shalt never ever call my bunny chub "FAT"

are those okay?? can they be added?? mommie ladie does those and it makes my bunny ears burn!

-Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Georgie wrote: *


> oooh oooh i half a few!!
> 
> tho shalt not trim my toenails...EVER!
> 
> thou shalt not read a newspaper without giving me a section!
> 
> tho shalt never ever call my bunny chub "FAT"
> 
> are those okay?? can they be added?? mommie ladie does those and it makes my bunny ears burn!
> 
> -Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun!



Those are great I'll add them all.

-Kali


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #14[/align]


[align=center]tho shalt not trim my toenails...EVER![/align]


[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #15[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not read a newspaper without giving me a section[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #16[/align]
[align=center]tho shalt never ever call my bunny chub "FAT"[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #17[/align]
[align=center]Tho shalt not make fun of my bunny butt roll![/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #18[/align]
[align=center]Tho shalt not lock me in my cage.[/align]


----------



## Crazyt123

oh Prince here I have one



tho shalt let us eat all the funitre and wall papper we disire!



is that good enough?


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Crazyt123 wrote: *


> oh Prince here I have one
> 
> 
> 
> tho shalt let us eat all the funitre and wall papper we disire!
> 
> 
> 
> is that good enough?


Love it!!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #19[/align]
[align=center]Tho shalt let us eat all the funitre and wall papper we disire![/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]


----------



## Crazyt123

Rudy here!

I have oney I tink

Thou shalt lets us pee onthy's bedding 

Is that good?

I have no Idea why but Im not allowed on the bed anymore cause I just showing I loved her bed


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Crazyt123 wrote: *


> Rudy here!
> 
> I have oney I tink
> 
> Thou shalt lets us pee onthy's bedding
> 
> Is that good?
> 
> I have no Idea why but Im not allowed on the bed anymore cause I just showing I loved her bed


That's a very good one. I've gotten kick off the bed for no reason at all to!! I doesn't make any sense!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #20[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt lets us pee onthy's bedding [/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]


----------



## riley_rulz

Is this good?

"Thou shall not ever put any type of harness on us under ANY circumstances."

Riley, Prince of Pennsylvania


----------



## TK Bunnies

*riley_rulz wrote: *


> Is this good?
> 
> "Thou shall not ever put any type of harness on us under ANY circumstances."
> 
> Riley, Prince of Pennsylvania


Wonderful!!!! I has this sort of poetic quality!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #21[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shall not ever put any type of harness on us under ANY circumstances."

-Riley, Prince of Pennsylvania[/align]


----------



## Butterfinger

How about..... "Thou shalt not withold from us any substance that we make known a strong desire to partake in" 

(Aka "Stop hogging the food!"  )

~Butter


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> How about..... "Thou shalt not withold from us any substance that we make known a strong desire to partake in"
> 
> (Aka "Stop hogging the food!"  )
> 
> ~Butter



Well said!! It tis how it is and ever shall be!!!! 

(in other words it's rule #22)


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #22[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shalt not withold from us any substance that we make known a strong desire to partake in"[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form Butterfinger The One And Only[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Announcement

[/align]
[align=center]"I must say, as the queen of Wisconsin, I'm rather proud of all you servants and oddly shapedcreatures who have been fallowing my rules. And all the gracious royalty (rabbits of course) who have contributed to a good cause; World Domination, woops he he he did I say that? I.... ummm.. meant..... ummm.... World Justification!!! Yes!!! Not domination. he he he he **nervous laughter** he he ....... I think I'm going to, a,go now. "[/align]


----------



## Georgie

kali, you hadded it wight!! wurld dominaition is are goal!! i tries fur dat efry day!

-georgie the eight pound wonderbun


----------



## Wabbitdad12

TK Bunnies 

If I may Rules Giver to Rabbit Slaves:

Slaves shall come running to fullfil any need on the first thump!

Princess Velvet of Indiana


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> TK Bunnies
> 
> If I may Rules Giver to Rabbit Slaves:
> 
> Slaves shall come running to fullfil any need on the first thump!
> 
> Princess Velvet of Indiana



I like it!!!!!!!!! It'll be rule #23

Georgie:

Ahhhhhh I'm glad that you agree with me our plan for WD 

here's the code for the meeting,

72978328089081 jahsiku 3781774237 adkfljaldiedmcneu 

if you can't make it, that's okay here's our agenda plan,


roll call
go over old buisness
forcing the humans under ground 101 (for the newbees)
new business
ajourne meeting


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #23[/align]
[align=center]Slaves shall come running to fullfill any need on the first thump!

- Quoted from Princess Velvet of Indiana
[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las

How about..

"Thou shalt always make sure that our water is fresh and if it more than one day old and alsostale ....that is the end of the human!... He that doth not provide us with fresh water shall kneel before the dogs and die."


----------



## TK Bunnies

*angieluv wrote: *


> How about..
> 
> "Thou shalt always make sure that our water is fresh and if it more than one day old and alsostale ....that is the end of the human!... He that doth not provide us with fresh water shall kneel before the dogs and die."


I love it!!!!!!!! The bit about the water is very good, I've had the same heartfelt problem!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #24[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shalt always make sure that our water is fresh and if it more than one day old and alsostale ....that is the end of the human!... He that doth not provide us with fresh water shall kneel before the dogs and die."[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the wise Angieluv
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great Ruler Giver to the Slaves

Here is a consolidated list of the rules - Muffin the Merciful



[align=center]*Rule #1*[/align]
[align=center]Tho must not touchth me or pull out my fuzz; even if it is falling outh.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #2*[/align]You must giveth on tome_ KALI _allllllllllllllllll of the treats. Even if some were to be feed to Teacup.


[align=center]*Rule #3*[/align]

[align=center]Tho shelt not vaccum.[/align][align=center]
*Rule #4*[/align]


[align=center]You must ask before you enter.
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #5*[/align]


[align=center]Tho shalt leth me into thy closet.
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #6*[/align]



[align=center]Tho mustn't pick up my poop.
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #7*[/align]



[align=center]No matter how cute you think we are, thou shalt not pick us up! Pet us on our terms.[/align]


[align=center]-Quoted from the wise words of Biscuit & Roxie[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #8*[/align]


[align=center]Tribute must be paidth every Monday at 10:00 of the clock. Ifth tho is unable to pay, tho shalt be puth to work inth the great floor mines!!!!
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #9*[/align]


[align=center]Ifth tho doesn't make thy bed we shale ripp it to tiny peices.
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #10*[/align]

[align=center]Twigs and sticks should be given onto me every 3rd Monday of the Month.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Rule #11*[/align]


[align=center]Thoshalt sleep in my room.[/align]


[align=center]*Rule #12*[/align]

[align=center]Tho shall not bring new members into my house to be my slave without the inspection of the queen of the housefirst.
[/align]

[align=center]-Quted from the great Simi
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #13*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not shut us in the cage ever. Leaving the house, going to bed and us chewing things are NOT valid excuses.
[/align]

[align=center]- Quted from the 3 wise rabbits under the name of Korr_and_Sophie
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #14*[/align]


[align=center]tho shalt not trim my toenails...EVER!
[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Rule #15*[/align]


[align=center]Thou shalt not read a newspaper without giving me a section[/align]

[align=center]
-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun!
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #16*[/align]


[align=center]tho shalt never ever call my bunny chub "FAT"[/align]

[align=center]
-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun!
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #17*[/align]


[align=center]Tho shalt not make fun of my bunny butt roll!
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #18*[/align]


[align=center]Tho shalt not lock me in my cage.[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Rule #19*[/align]


[align=center]Tho shalt let us eat all the funitre and wall papper we disire![/align]

[align=center]
-Quoted form the Great Prince
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #20*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt lets us pee onthy's bedding [/align]

[align=center]
-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]



[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #21*[/align]


[align=center]"Thou shall not ever put any type of harness on us under ANY circumstances."

-Riley, Prince of Pennsylvania
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #22*[/align]


[align=center]"Thou shalt not withold from us any substance that we make known a strong desire to partake in"[/align]


[align=center]-Quoted form Butterfinger The One And Only[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]*Rule #23*[/align]


[align=center]Slaves shall come running to fullfill any need on the first thump!

- Quoted from Princess Velvet of Indiana
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #24*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shalt always make sure that our water is fresh and if it more than one day old and alsostale ....that is the end of the human!... He that doth not provide us with fresh water shall kneel before the dogs and die."[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the wise Angieluv


[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #25*[/align]


[align=center]Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.
[/align]


[align=center]- Quoted from the wise Penelope[/align]

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #26*[/align]

[align=center]No touching the roaylity (aka: any rabbit)
[/align]
[align=center]-Based off of "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY"[/align]



[align=center]*Rule #27*[/align]


[align=center]The brushing is over when I say its over, not when the slaves arm gets tired.
[/align]
[align=center] -Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Rule #28*
[/align] 

[align=center]"Thou shall let us dig up all thys plants for our own amusment "
[/align]
[align=center] -Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #28 1/2
*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shalt not clean up the mess after we have dug up thys plants"[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #29*[/align]
[align=center] "Thou shall give us full access to thy's hay , even the hay thy has set aside for the rest of the month"

[/align]
[align=center]
-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #30*[/align]
 [align=center]Only royalty and their slaves are allowed on the couch, all lower life forms i.e. dogs, cats etc. shall stay on the floor.

-Quoted Oreo The Beautiful[/align]
[align=center]*Rule #31*[/align]
 [align=center]Thos shalt not pet me EVER!!!![/align]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.

Penelope


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.
> 
> Penelope



That's a very good rule, I've been haveing that problem a lot lately with my humans!!

Wabbitdad12: I must say that your consolidated list of the rules was ery helpful. It was nice and neat, I like it alot! :nod

-Kali


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #25[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.

- Quoted from the wise Penelope[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.
> 
> Penelope



This is the most important rule for me (bo) because it really ticks me off when I have to go back in and rearrange my tinkle bell toys and puppy.

Cloverbunny says that hers is "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY" :X


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The brushing is over when I say its over, not when the slaves arm gets tired.

Rudy


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.
> 
> Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most important rule for me (bo) because it really ticks me off when I have to go back in and rearrange my tinkle bell toys and puppy.
> 
> Cloverbunny says that hers is "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY" :X
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm.... I rather like "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY", but I think I'll change it to say, No touching the roaylity!

-Kali


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #26[/align]
[align=center]No touching the roaylity (aka: any rabbit)[/align]
[align=center]-Based off of "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY"[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The brushing is over when I say its over, not when the slaves arm gets tired.
> 
> Rudy


That's VERY good. I think that brushing should be illegal!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #27[/align]
[align=center]
The brushing is over when I say its over, not when the slaves arm gets tired.

-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Crazyt123

Prince Here



how bout





"Thou shall let us dig up all thys plants for our own amusment "





hmm maybe we can add this to it 

"Thou shalt not clean up the mess after we have dug up thys plants"





Rudy here

umm is this good?

"Thou shall give us full access to thy's hay , even the hay thy has set aside for the rest of the month"



feell free it edit to make it sound better it its good enough to make the list!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Crazyt123 wrote: *


> Prince Here
> 
> 
> 
> how bout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thou shall let us dig up all thys plants for our own amusment "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm maybe we can add this to it
> 
> "Thou shalt not clean up the mess after we have dug up thys plants"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy here
> 
> umm is this good?
> 
> "Thou shall give us full access to thy's hay , even the hay thy has set aside for the rest of the month"
> 
> 
> 
> feell free it edit to make it sound better it its good enough to make the list!


Yes I like them both. very good. Oh and let me have a word with your slave, it sounds as if they aren't reading my rule book!!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #28[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shall let us dig up all thys plants for our own amusment "
[/align]
[align=center]
-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #28 1/2[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shalt not clean up the mess after we have dug up thys plants"[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #29[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shall give us full access to thy's hay , even the hay thy has set aside for the rest of the month"[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Only royalty and their slaves are allowed on the couch, all lower life forms i.e. dogs, cats etc. shall stay on the floor.

Oreo The Beautiful


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Only royalty and their slaves are allowed on the couch, all lower life forms i.e. dogs, cats etc. shall stay on the floor.
> 
> Oreo The Beautiful


Yes, that quiet good!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #30[/align]

[align=center]Only royalty and their slaves are allowed on the couch, all lower life forms i.e. dogs, cats etc. shall stay on the floor.

-Quoted Oreo The Beautiful[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hate to say this your highness, but it is possible however slight, that you made two Rule 29's. I mean it could happen to anyone as busy as you are.


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I hate to say this your highness, but it is possible however slight, that you made two Rule 29's. I mean it could happen to anyone as busy as you are.


Hmmmmmmmm.............. you seem to be right...... I'll change it to rule #30. Thank you very much.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #31[/align]
[align=center]Thos shalt not pet me EVER!!!![/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think when the slaves give treats they should have a selection availble so we can choose the one we want.

Oynx


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I think when the slaves give treats they should have a selection availble so we can choose the one we want.
> 
> Oynx


Your very right!!!! I totally agree. I think that I'll make it into a rule.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #34[/align]
[align=center]When the slaves give me treats they should have a selection availble so we can choose the oneI want.[/align]
[align=center]-Idea taken from The Might Oynx[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #35

You must get any rabbit with the name Vinagan neutered!!!

There is an example of a rabbit that needs to be "fixed" on MY blog.[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## The BUNFATHER

What are rules 32 and 33? 

I'm thinking about getting this printed out to put above mom's desk.

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## TK Bunnies

I can't beliveI missed them!!! Wait I didn't!! It was the computer... yeah the computer did it!!! The queen NEVER makes mistakes!!!!!

You really ought to put them on her desk, rabbits have to raise the awareness of these rules!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #32[/align]
[align=center]Tho shalt not cover up a consturction site!!! I mean, who cares about a little chewed up carpet!!! If I said to do it, it's okay!![/align]
[align=center]Rule #33[/align]
[align=center]Next to the water blow a leaf of romain lettuce must be placed every day and 10 of the clock.[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> [align=center]Rule #32[/align]
> [align=center]Tho shalt not cover up a consturction site!!! I mean, who cares about a little chewed up carpet!!! If I said to do it, it's okay!![/align]
> [align=center]Rule #33[/align]
> [align=center]Next to the water blow a leaf of romain lettuce must be placed every day and 10 of the clock.[/align]


lol!!:biggrin2::shock: " 10 of the clock"


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule 34[/align]
[align=center]Each visitors must pay a fee of 3 yogurt chips per visit[/align]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Thou shalt not wrap us in a towel. It demeans us both.

Thou shalt not refer to anything related to us in a food way. No burritos or loafs or anything else like it.


----------



## Becknutt

This is Ruby. I have a rule that just must be added, quickly, before slave mother takes all my work AGAIN and I have to start over AGAIN. 

Such rule should read: 

'Thou must not take my paper shreddies, ever. As in Ever, Ever. or else. (You may however adjust their position only so long as the purpose of such adjustment is to clear a space for my food.)' 

And also added to the schedule, I request:

'1 new, non previously chewed telephone book, no less than 2" thick to be placed inside a new non previously chewedchewie box each second Saturday promptly by noon.' Upon fulfillment of such demand, IMAY at my sole discresion then allow you to remove the paper shreddies I am through with. Maybe.

:biggrin2:Kali your rule book should be required reading for all humans!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Thou shalt not wrap us in a towel. It demeans us both.
> 
> Thou shalt not refer to anything related to us in a food way. No burritos or loafs or anything else like it.



First off i shall start by saying, I'm sorry for not checking this earlier! But the human wouldn't let ME, _ME _on the computer!!! Grrrrrr....

But those are bith great rules!! I'm adding them now!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #35[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not wrap us in a towel. It demeans us both.[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the 3 wise rabbits under the name Korr_and_Sophie[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule # 36[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not refer to anything related to us in a food way. No burritos or loafs or anything else like it. [/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the 3 wise rabbits under the name Korr_and_Sophie[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Becknutt wrote: *


> This is Ruby. I have a rule that just must be added, quickly, before slave mother takes all my work AGAIN and I have to start over AGAIN.
> 
> Such rule should read:
> 
> 'Thou must not take my paper shreddies, ever. As in Ever, Ever. or else. (You may however adjust their position only so long as the purpose of such adjustment is to clear a space for my food.)'
> 
> And also added to the schedule, I request:
> 
> '1 new, non previously chewed telephone book, no less than 2" thick to be placed inside a new non previously chewedchewie box each second Saturday promptly by noon.' Upon fulfillment of such demand, IMAY at my sole discresion then allow you to remove the paper shreddies I am through with. Maybe.
> 
> :biggrin2:Kali your rule book should be required reading for all humans!




Those rules are perfect! Very well said! I'm adding both right now!And yes, you're right my rule book should be required in what ever those places little humans go to... skool... something like that. But humans need to read them most deffinatly!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #36[/align]

[align=center]Thou must not take my paper shreddies, ever. As in Ever, Ever. or else. (You may however adjust their position only so long as the purpose of such adjustment is to clear a space for my food.)[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from the wiseQueen Ruby [/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #37[/align]

[align=center]1 new, non previously chewed telephone book, no less than 2" thick to be placed inside a new non previously chewedchewie box each second Saturday promptly by noon.' Upon fulfillment of such demand, IMAY at my sole discresion then allow you to remove the paper shreddies I am through with. Maybe.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from the wiseQueen Ruby [/align]


----------



## timetowaste

this be nemo!

i gots a rule fo yo book kali.

THOU SHALT NOT ALLOWETH THE DOGGETH TO STICK HIS HEAD INTO MY CAGETH.

i hate when he comes in with his doggie breath and doggie teeth and starts with his big stupid doggie tongue. i said hey joey you go 'way now, this is my room, and the big dumb doggie keeps trying to kissie me.

UGH.

nemo!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*timetowaste wrote: *


> this be nemo!
> 
> i gots a rule fo yo book kali.
> 
> THOU SHALT NOT ALLOWETH THE DOGGETH TO STICK HIS HEAD INTO MY CAGETH.
> 
> i hate when he comes in with his doggie breath and doggie teeth and starts with his big stupid doggie tongue. i said hey joey you go 'way now, this is my room, and the big dumb doggie keeps trying to kissie me.
> 
> UGH.
> 
> nemo!


That's very good, I shall add it now.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #38[/align]
[align=center]THOU SHALT NOT ALLOWETH THE DOGGETH TO STICK HIS HEAD INTO MY CAGETH.[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from King Nemo
[/align]


----------



## Becknutt

It's Queen Ruby. 

Thanks for posting my rules!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Becknutt wrote: *


> It's Queen Ruby.
> 
> Thanks for posting my rules!


Oh my gosh, your ladyship i'm sorry!!! I put King Rudy instead of Queen Ruby, wait no *I *put it right, it was the computer... yeah... the computer... :bagheadWell, I'lll change it now as the computer can not understand my typing!


----------



## Georgie

i have two new ones! if they are okay...

thou shalt not move the position of my water bottle. or my food dish. or my veggie dish. or my paper shreddies. or my hay rack. or my hangy toys. NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER! 

and

thou shalt place five (yes, FIVE! NO LESS! more is always welcome, though) craisins on top of my new feed every morning promptly at 8. failure to do so may force me to resort to peeing outside my litter box.

georgie the 12 1/2 pound wonder bun! 

ps- i had to adjust my title...i gained a little weight...:embarrassed:

ppss- can i have a fancy title too? i noticed so many folks that are queens or kings or princes...i live in west virginia...i'm 99.9% sure that i am the king of the country called west virginia!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Georgie wrote: *


> i have two new ones! if they are okay...
> 
> thou shalt not move the position of my water bottle. or my food dish. or my veggie dish. or my paper shreddies. or my hay rack. or my hangy toys. NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER!
> 
> and
> 
> thou shalt place five (yes, FIVE! NO LESS! more is always welcome, though) craisins on top of my new feed every morning promptly at 8. failure to do so may force me to resort to peeing outside my litter box.
> 
> georgie the 12 1/2 pound wonder bun!
> 
> ps- i had to adjust my title...i gained a little weight...:embarrassed:
> 
> ppss- can i have a fancy title too? i noticed so many folks that are queens or kings or princes...i live in west virginia...i'm 99.9% sure that i am the king of the country called west virginia!


Those are very good your Lordship. I shall post them both, and of course I'll use your title.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #40[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not move the position of my water bottle. or my food dish. or my veggie dish. or my paper shreddies. or my hay rack. or my hangy toys. NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER! 
[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted fromthe King of West Virgina Georgie the 12 1/2 pound wonder bun[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #41[/align]
[align=center]thou shalt place five (yes, FIVE! NO LESS! more is always welcome, though) craisins on top of my new feed every morning promptly at 8. failure to do so may force me to resort to peeing outside my litter box.
[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted fromthe King of West Virgina Georgie the 12 1/2 pound wonder bun[/align]


----------



## Gumbo1993

I say no one shal tuch my tommy!!!!!!!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> I say no one shal tuch my tommy!!!!!!!


That's a good one, I'll add it now.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #42[/align]
[align=center]I say no one shal tuch my tommy!!!!!!![/align]
[align=center]-Quoted form the all mighty Oreo and Gumbo[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

O, Queen Cali, I have just discovered thineMost Royal List of Rules!

Mayest I have Thine Permission to issue this Most Important Decree? 

"Thou shalt NEVER placeth the nastyMedicinewithin my royal mouth, EVER!To do so shall result inmine Wrath. And by this thoushaltKnow my Wrath: I will thumpeth in thy direction,and I wilst withdrawMine Royal Presence from thee!"

Thus sayest Sir Muffin the Magnificient One.


----------



## wabbitmom12

And, Queen Kali, mightest *I* declare the following:

Mine Naptime is Sacred. Thou must not Disturbeth it!

I do defer to thine most Respected opinion, 

Dame Skippery, Sovereign of the Lionheads









[align=right][/align]
[align=right][/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> O, Queen Cali, I have just discovered thineMost Royal List of Rules!
> 
> Mayest I have Thine Permission to issue this Most Important Decree?
> 
> "Thou shalt NEVER placeth the nastyMedicinewithin my royal mouth, EVER!To do so shall result inmine Wrath. And by this thoushaltKnow my Wrath: I will thumpeth in thy direction,and I wilst withdrawMine Royal Presence from thee!"
> 
> Thus sayest Sir Muffin the Magnificient One.


Oh, Sir Muffin that is an excelent decree! I shall add it now!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #43[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shalt NEVER placeth the nastyMedicinewithin my royal mouth, EVER!To do so shall result inmine Wrath. And by this thoushaltKnow my Wrath: I will thumpeth in thy direction,and I wilst withdrawMine Royal Presence from thee!"

-Quoted from Sir Muffin the Magnificient One. [/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> And, Queen Kali, mightest *I* declare the following:
> 
> Mine Naptime is Sacred. Thou must not Disturbeth it!
> 
> I do defer to thine most Respected opinion,
> 
> Dame Skippery, Sovereign of the Lionheads


That is an excelent rule! I shall add it now!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #44[/align]
[align=center]Mine Naptime is Sacred. Thou must not Disturbeth it!

-Quoted from Dame Skippery, Sovereign of the Lionheads[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #45[/align]
[align=center]Thou shalt not wave thy loud clicky thing at me![/align]


----------



## rawrr.

I find this thread hilarious!

My name is Kali. =]

Sorry, I can't think of any good ones..


----------



## wabbitmom12

Princess Baby, the Divine, requests that you add this decree to thine royal rule book:

[align=center]*Thou must not forceth me from Mine royal chamber...perhaps I doeth [/align]
[align=center]not want to grace thee with Mine Royal Presence!!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]O, Queen Cali, might thou addest to thine Royal rule book this Command:[/align]
[align=center]"There must be no limit to the givings of the SACRED BANANA CHIPS![/align]
[align=center]If thou failest to do Mine royal Command, thou shalt get the *BACK!!*"[/align]
[align=center]Signed,[/align]
[align=center]Sir Barney, the Royal Guardian of the Sacred Banana Chips[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

*rawrr. wrote: *


> I find this thread hilarious!
> 
> My name is Kali. =]
> 
> Sorry, I can't think of any good ones..


Why thank you Lady Kali! I'm proud to share mine royal Queenly name with you!


----------



## TK Bunnies

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Princess Baby, the Divine, requests that you add this decree to thine royal rule book:
> 
> 
> [align=center]*Thou must not forceth me from Mine royal chamber...perhaps I doeth [/align]
> 
> [align=center]not want to grace thee with Mine Royal Presence!!*[/align]
> 
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> [align=center]O, Queen Cali, might thou addest to thine Royal rule book this Command:[/align]
> 
> [align=center]"There must be no limit to the givings of the SACRED BANANA CHIPS![/align]
> 
> [align=center]If thou failest to do Mine royal Command, thou shalt get the *BACK!!*"[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Signed,[/align]
> 
> [align=center]Sir Barney, the Royal Guardian of the Sacred Banana Chips[/align]




Sir Barmey those are excelent rules! I must add them promptly!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #46[/align]

[align=center]Thou must not forceth me from Mine royal chamber...perhaps I doeth 
[/align]

[align=center]not want to grace thee with Mine Royal Presence!!
[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Princess Baby, the Divine[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #47[/align]
[align=center]"There must be no limit to the givings of the SACRED BANANA CHIPS!
[/align]
[align=center]If thou failest to do Mine royal Command, thou shalt get the *BACK!!*"
[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted fromSir Barney, the Royal Guardian of the Sacred Banana Chips[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

If it pleases the Queen, please note that Rule # 46 was actually a quote from *Princess Baby, the Divine*. She and Sir Barney occasionally collaberate upon use of the internet. 

Mightest thou agree to credit Princess Baby for her most Wise decree? 

My most humble thank you,

Wabbitmom12, the Loyal Servant


----------



## TK Bunnies

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> If it pleases the Queen, please note that Rule # 46 was actually a quote from *Princess Baby, the Divine*. She and Sir Barney occasionally collaberate upon use of the internet.
> 
> Mightest thou agree to credit Princess Baby for her most Wise decree?
> 
> My most humble thank you,
> 
> Wabbitmom12, the Loyal Servant



Oh my, once again my computer has made a mistake! Because it's always the computer's fault! NEVER mine!!! Just making sure that everyone remebers that! COMPUTER!! NOT ME!! :baghead

I will fix the computer's mistake Princess.


----------



## Prince BunBun

I've got a few...

"Sweetie-Poo" is not an acceptable nickname.

Thou shall not leave the lights on when staying up late. Some of us are trying to sleep!

Thou shall never eat a fruit without first offering thy rabbit some.

Thou shall not stare at me.

A new toy is to be offered at least once a week. Disapproval of said toy will result in it being removed immeadiatly and having it replaced with a new one.



I'll add more when I think of some. I probably spelled some things wrong, so feel free to correct my mistakes.


*Prince BunBun


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Prince BunBun wrote: *


> I've got a few...
> 
> "Sweetie-Poo" is not an acceptable nickname.
> 
> Thou shall not leave the lights on when staying up late. Some of us are trying to sleep!
> 
> Thou shall never eat a fruit without first offering thy rabbit some.
> 
> Thou shall not stare at me.
> 
> A new toy is to be offered at least once a week. Disapproval of said toy will result in it being removed immeadiatly and having it replaced with a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add more when I think of some. I probably spelled some things wrong, so feel free to correct my mistakes.
> 
> 
> *Prince BunBun


That's very good, I will add them now!


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #48[/align]
[align=center]"Sweetie-Poo" is not an acceptable nickname.[/align]
[align=center]-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #49[/align]
[align=center]Thou shall not leave the lights on when staying up late. Some of us are trying to sleep!


-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #50[/align]
[align=center]Thou shall never eat a fruit without first offering thy rabbit some.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #51[/align]
[align=center]Thou shall not stare at me.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #52[/align]
[align=center]A new toy is to be offered at least once a week. Disapproval of said toy will result in it being removed immeadiatly and having it replaced with a new one.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A consolidate list of rules so the slaves may read them and know their place.



Pudge the Scribe




[align=center]*Rule #1*[/align]

[align=center]Tho must not touchth me or pull out my fuzz; even if it is falling outh.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #2*
[/align]

[align=center]You must giveth on tome_ KALI _allllllllllllllllll of the treats. Even if some were to be feed to Teacup.[/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #3*[/align]

[align=center]Tho shelt not vaccum.[/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #4*[/align]


[align=center]You must ask before you enter.[/align]


[align=center]*Rule #5*[/align]


[align=center]Tho shalt leth me into thy closet.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #6*[/align]


[align=center]Tho mustn't pick up my poop.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #7*[/align]

[align=center]No matter how cute you think we are, thou shalt not pick us up! Pet us on our terms.


-Quoted from the wise words of Biscuit & Roxie[/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #8*

Tribute must be paidth every Monday at 10:00 of the clock. Ifth tho is unable to pay, tho shalt be puth to work inth the great floor mines!!!![/align]

[align=center]*Rule #9*[/align]


[align=center]lfh tho doesn't make thy bed we shale ripp it to tiny peices.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #10*[/align]

[align=center]Twigs and sticks should be given onto me every 3rd Monday of the Month.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #11*[/align]

[align=center]Thoshalt sleep in my room.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #12*[/align]

[align=center]
Tho shall not bring new members into my house to be my slave without the inspection of the queen of the housefirst.
-Quted from the great Simi[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #13*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not shut us in the cage ever. Leaving the house, going to bed and us chewing things are NOT valid excuses.[/align]

[align=center]- Quted from the 3 wise rabbits under the name of Korr_and_Sophie[/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #14*

[/align]

[align=center]tho shalt not trim my toenails...EVER![/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]

[align=center]*Rule #15*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not read a newspaper without giving me a section[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #16*


tho shalt never ever call my bunny chub "FAT"[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun![/align]

[align=center]
*Rule #17*

Tho shalt not make fun of my bunny butt roll![/align]

[align=center]*Rule #18*[/align]

[align=center]Tho shalt not lock me in my cage.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #19*[/align]

[align=center]Tho shalt let us eat all the funitre and wall papper we disire![/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #20*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt lets us pee onthy's bedding [/align]

[align=center]Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #21*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shall not ever put any type of harness on us under ANY circumstances."

-Riley, Prince of Pennsylvania[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #22*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shalt not withold from us any substance that we make known a strong desire to partake in"

-Quoted form Butterfinger The One And Only[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #23*[/align]

[align=center]Slaves shall come running to fullfill any need on the first thump!

- Quoted from Princess Velvet of Indiana[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #24*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shalt always make sure that our water is fresh and if it more than one day old and alsostale ....that is the end of the human!... He that doth not provide us with fresh water shall kneel before the dogs and die."[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the wise Angieluv[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #25*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not move items in my home. Everything is the way I like it.[/align]

[align=center]Quoted from the wise Penelope[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #26*[/align]

[align=center]No touching the roaylity (aka: any rabbit)[/align]

[align=center]-Based off of "NO TOUCHY THE CWOVERBUNNY"[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #27*[/align]

[align=center]The brushing is over when I say its over, not when the slaves arm gets tired.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #28*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shall let us dig up all thys plants for our own amusment "[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the Great Prince[/align]
[align=center]*Rule #29*[/align]
[align=center]"Thou shall give us full access to thy's hay, even the hay thy has set aside for the rest of the month."[/align]
[align=center]Quoted from Rudy the Great[/align]
[align=center]*Rule #30*[/align]
[align=center]Only royalty and their slaves are allowed on the couch, all lower life forms i.e. dogs, cats etc., shall stay on the floor.[/align]
[align=center]Oreo the Beautiful[/align]
[align=center]*Rule #31*[/align]
[align=center]Thos shall not pet me EVER!!!![/align]
[align=center]*Rule #32*[/align]
[align=center]Tho shalt not cover up a construction site!!! I mean, who cares about a little chewed up carpet!!! If I said to do it, it's okay!!![/align]
[align=center]*Rule #33*[/align]
[align=center]Next to the water bowl a leaf of romaine lettuce must be placed every day at 10 of the clock.[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A continuation of the consolidated list;

[align=center]*Rule #34*[/align]

[align=center]Each visitors must pay a fee of 3 yogurt chips per visit[/align]

[align=center]Idea taken from The Might Oynx[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #35
*
You must get any rabbit with the name Vinagan neutered!!!

There is an example of a rabbit that needs to be "fixed" on MY blog.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #35*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not wrap us in a towel. It demeans us both.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the 3 wise rabbits under
[/align]



[align=center]*Rule # 36*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not refer to anything related to us in a food way. [/align]

[align=center]No burritos or loafs or anything else like it. [/align]-Quoted form the 3 wise rabbits under the name Korr_and_Sophie



[align=center]the name Korr_and_Sophie[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #36*[/align]

[align=center]Thou must not take my paper shreddies, ever. As in Ever, Ever. or else. (You may however adjust their position only so long as the purpose of such adjustment is to clear a space for my food.)[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from the wiseQueen Ruby [/align]

[align=center]*Rule #37*[/align]

[align=center]1 new, non previously chewed telephone book, no less than 2" thick to be placed inside a new non previously chewedchewie box each second Saturday promptly by noon.' Upon fulfillment of such demand, IMAY at my sole discresion then allow you to remove the paper shreddies I am through with. Maybe.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from the wiseQueen Ruby [/align]

[align=center]*Rule #38*[/align]

[align=center]THOU SHALT NOT ALLOWETH THE DOGGETH TO STICK HIS HEAD INTO MY CAGETH.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from King Nemo[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #40*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not move the position of my water bottle. or my food dish. or my veggie dish. or my paper shreddies. or my hay rack. or my hangy toys. NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER! [/align]

[align=center]-Quoted fromthe King of West Virgina Georgie the 12 1/2 pound wonder bun[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #41*[/align]

[align=center]thou shalt place five (yes, FIVE! NO LESS! more is always welcome, though) craisins on top of my new feed every morning promptly at 8. failure to do so may force me to resort to peeing outside my litter box.[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #42*[/align]

[align=center]I say no one shal tuch my tommy!!!!!!![/align]

[align=center]-Quoted form the all mighty Oreo and Gumbo[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #43*[/align]

[align=center]"Thou shalt NEVER placeth the nastyMedicinewithin my royal mouth, EVER!To do so shall result inmine Wrath. And by this thoushaltKnow my Wrath: I will thumpeth in thy direction,and I wilst withdrawMine Royal Presence from thee!"
[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Sir Muffin the Magnificient One. [/align]

[align=center]*Rule #44*[/align]

[align=center]Mine Naptime is Sacred. Thou must not Disturbeth it!
-Quoted from Dame Skippery, Sovereign of the Lionheads[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #45*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shalt not wave thy loud clicky thing at me![/align]

[align=center]*Rule #46*[/align]

[align=center]Thou must not forceth me from Mine royal chamber...perhaps I doeth not want to grace thee with Mine Royal Presence!![/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Princess Baby, the Divine[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #47*[/align]

[align=center]"There must be no limit to the givings of the SACRED BANANA CHIPS![/align]

[align=center]If thou failest to do Mine royal Command, thou shalt get the _BACK!!_"[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Sir Barney, the Royal Guardian of the Sacred Banana Chips[/align]


[align=center]*Rule #48*[/align]


[align=center]"Sweetie-Poo" is not an acceptable nickname.[/align]

[align=center]-Quoted from Prince BunBun[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #49*[/align]

[align=center]
Thou shall not leave the lights on when staying up late. Some of us are trying to sleep!

-Quoted from Prince BunBun
[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #50*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shall never eat a fruit without first offering thy rabbit some.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #51*[/align]

[align=center]Thou shall not stare at me.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun[/align]

[align=center]*Rule #52*[/align]

[align=center]A new toy is to be offered at least once a week. Disapproval of said toy will result in it being removed immeadiatly and having it replaced with a new one.

-Quoted from Prince BunBun[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## Georgie

fank you fir posting the consolwidated (whatever dat word is) list fir all our humin slaves to read! if i knew how to use the printer thing, i'd print it out fir mommie ladie and post it on my door.

:bunny5 *Georgie Bunny*:bunny5


----------



## jcl_24

As a result ofannoying experiences, I'd like to suggest another rule:-

The rabbit shall decide when 'out of hutch' freedom timeshould be concluded, never the human


Ebony x


----------



## TK Bunnies

Thank you Pudge the Scribe for the consolidate list of our rules! I do wish that the humans would read this. I sorry I couldn't get on the computer to update the rule book. (bad bad bad human) I really do like your rule Ebony. I'll add it now.


----------



## TK Bunnies

[align=center]Rule #53[/align]
[align=center]The rabbit shall decide when 'out of hutch' freedom timeshould be concluded, never the human


- Quoted from the Great Ebony x
[/align]


----------



## Becca

You shall let us munch the whole carrot not just a slice off the top 

Dippy and Benjamin


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Thou shalt not put up gates to prevent me form exploring all of my territory and playing with all the girls. 

Korr


----------



## Becca

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Thou shalt not put up gates to prevent me form exploring all of my territory and playing with all the girls.
> 
> Korr


I likey that one 

Dippy x


----------



## jcl_24

All human clothes must be regarded as fair game if a rabbit chooses to chew them

and

The operation of loud appliances (such as washing machines or tumble driers) should not occur when a rabbit is in the vicinity.

Guy xox


----------

